# F56 Need manual for comfort acces and side mirrors



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Can anybody help me out with manuals foor the comfort acces system of the mini F56 and also the side mirrors.

I want to see if i can retrofit folding mirrors and comfort acces.

I will make a DIY if i can get a hold of the manuals.

This is the kind of manual i am looking for but for the mini


----------

